# Roscommon fishing



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm thinking about purchasing some property, and I have the opportunity to get a piece of land with a Creek that runs through it. This Creek is located between Higgins and Houghton lake, and runs from little mud lake flooding to Houghton. Any idea if this is a decent enough Creek to fish? I plan on going to the Au Sable, but it would be nice if I could fish on my own property as well. Any local info would be great!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Backus creek is not a trout stream....but it does get a walleye run.

There is more fishable water within a half hour drive than you will ever need.


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

I want sure if it was considered an "un mentionable" or I would have just come out and said it. 

Thanks for the info tho, as I said I certainly plan on going to the Au Sable, I've had some of the best fishing of my life on that river. I was just curious about Backus since I might be buying property that it runs through.

Thanks!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If you buy It I could suggest some brookie spots, if your looking for small streams. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh for sure! I'll pm you if I end up getting the land. Thanks


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

South Branch of the Ausable. Plenty of Brookies. Some nice Browns. Where does your creek flow to and from?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The back us flows from the backups flooding into the cut River, the into Houghton lake. Basically creek chubs and stunted pike and gills, except for the sucker/walleye run...During which it is CLOSED to fishing.

I agree the South branch is great, if you fish the right stretch, which the vast majority by far, don't.


----------

